# Suche jemanden zum Werben! Biete Keys und Gold!



## chuckiexx (1. September 2012)

Verfasst am: 31 Aug 2012 06:38 pm    Titel: B] Werbt einen Freund, gebe Keys und 50k S] Einen zum Werben    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich suche jemanden für das Werbt einen Freund Feature. 

Ich Biete euch: 

 Einen Woltk-Key und Catakey 
 Mounts, Taschen und weitere Ingame-Gegenstände. 

 Der Server und Charrakter ist deine Wahl! Frostwolf wäre jedoch toll  

 Schnelles effektives Leveln! Ich ziehe uns oder suche welche die das tun, für die beste Xp/Stunde. 

 Einen sehr zuverlässigen und erfahrenen Partner, d.h. das ich sowohl in PvP sowohl PvE größere Erfolge erziehlt habe und euch gerne etwas darüber erzähle und all eure Fragen beantworte. 

 Nahzu 24/7 Stunden Zeit! Und ich kann für euch auch Leveln, sprich ich Level den Charr zusammen mit meinen alleine, ohne eure Anwesenheit. 

Nochmal kurz zumir, ich heiße Max, bin 17 Jahre alt und Abiturient. Ich spiele schon seit viele Jahren WoW genauer gesagt seit der Season 1. Ich habe diverese Titel aus dem PvP-Bereich (wie ein 3er Raiting von 2200+) und auch diverese Titel aus dem PvE-Bereich erfolgreicht gesammelt. Ich habe Erfahrung mit Werbt einen Freund und erfolgreich 5 Charraktere hochgezogen. 

Nun zu dem was ihr mitbringen solltet: 

 Lust & Laune 

 Erstmals einen Classic & Bc key für Level 1-70. 

 Ein bisschen Zeit, falls ihr mit mir zusammen Leveln wollt, anderfalls kann ich für euch Leveln. 

 Ein kleines bisschen Ahnung wäre von Vorteil, jedoch nicht Notwendig. 

 Sykpe für eine gute Kommunikation. 

Das wars von meiner Seite. 
Kontaktiert mich biete über Skype: cantbeatit1 
oder 
über ICQ: 623-085-770 

für Fragen oder Anregungen stehe ich natürlich Offen


----------



## chuckiexx (3. September 2012)

push


----------

